# Jerky movement when up shifting AT transmission



## sc1979 (Apr 19, 2012)

I actually experienced this on Saturday. It only happened once but was alarming. I had problems with downshifting and the car idling badly. That was fixed after an update but then the hard shift happened... who knows...

Mine is a 1.4 turbo LT RS


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

When I had my Cruze (1.4 LT2) I would have this intermittently. I noticed it mostly on the 3-4 shift. The transmission issues I had were ultimately the deciding factors in trading it.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yet another jerky transmission issue. Starting to almost be common now. Maybe that's how GM wants it. If the dealers keep telling us it's normal maybe we'll just take it as truth after a while. I for one am convinced this is a Giltchy transmission. Especially on 2011's and earlier (in Europe and other regions)


----------



## Mr_cracker (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope it isn't something to worry about. I'm expecting this car to hold up well overtime.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

2012 Eco, AT. I had a 747 jet engine mechanic drive my car. He knows alot about cars as well as planes. He says this transmission was designed and programmed for the highest possible fuel economy. A little jerk upshifting and a couple jerks downshifting appear to be totally normal on this tranny and nothing to worry about. The level of concern among Cruze drivers changes depending on what type of car they're coming from. But with alot of complaints about it, even tho it's normal, GM will most likely address this issue with future Cruzes.


----------



## Mr_cracker (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks it's good to know the reason for this issue. This car tries so hard to be fuel efficient Lol!


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

JeffBazell said:


> A little jerk upshifting and a couple jerks downshifting appear to be totally normal on this tranny and nothing to worry about. The level of concern among Cruze drivers changes depending on what type of car they're coming from. But with alot of complaints about it, even tho it's normal, GM will most likely address this issue with future Cruzes.


I have a 2012 LS automatic and I noticed when I hit around 28mph either speeding up or slowing down, I get a little jerk forward. I'm not sure what gear or whatever that would be considered, but I noticed that it does not happen in manual mode. The cars drives soooo much smoother when I shift "myself". Is that what you were talking about JeffBazell?


----------



## JJK227 (May 1, 2012)

Hello,
I was experiencing the same issue until 2 days ago when my auto transmission in my 2011 Cruze with less than 12,000 miles went. The engine light came on and I had no acceleration - the dealer is now replacing the transmission - it was stuck in 2nd gear. I can not believe that GM is not addressing the transmission error on existing vehicles unless you are as unfortunate as me and it finally goes. This is my 3rd new Chevy ion 10 years, but it also may be the last I ever buy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JJK227 said:


> Hello,
> I was experiencing the same issue until 2 days ago when my auto transmission in my 2011 Cruze with less than 12,000 miles went. The engine light came on and I had no acceleration - the dealer is now replacing the transmission - it was stuck in 2nd gear. I can not believe that GM is not addressing the transmission error on existing vehicles unless you are as unfortunate as me and it finally goes. This is my 3rd new Chevy ion 10 years, but it also may be the last I ever buy.




JJK227,
I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with the dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I've posted a couple times about this, It used to always happen to me. Now it only happens the odd time. It is always 4th gear though and it only happens once per drive and it always happens during the first cycle of gears after I start rolling.

But it basically feals like the two A/T clutches lose their timing and one of them lets go too early, Almost like you were driving stick and dropped the clutch in the middle of a shift while your foot was still on the gas.

The car lurches forward and shakes back and forth a bit.

Of course this only happens "sometimes" and ive never been able to get it to happen with a mechanic in the car.:$#angry:


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

My car does it intermittently. It will go from 2nd to 4th. Sometimes I also have to wait a couple seconds for it to shift at all. 



Chevy Customer Service said:


> JJK227,
> I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with the dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

getblended said:


> My car does it intermittently. It will go from 2nd to 4th. Sometimes I also have to wait a couple seconds for it to shift at all.



getblended,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this issue for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, your dealers name and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you, 
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

cornbreesha said:


> I have a 2012 LS automatic and I noticed when I hit around 28mph either speeding up or slowing down, I get a little jerk forward. I'm not sure what gear or whatever that would be considered, but I noticed that it does not happen in manual mode. The cars drives soooo much smoother when I shift "myself". Is that what you were talking about JeffBazell?


I've got the same deal (2012 LS Auto), and definitely notice the same jerky issues during shifts around 35-45km/h. Doesn't usually bother me, but it can be a bit obnoxious driving home sometimes as there's about a km stretch of 40km/h (3 schools on one stretch of road!). I usually just switch over to tip and shift myself.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

So I took in my 2012 Eco, AT to the dealer to check the vibration I feel while accelerating normally, only happens in 2nd gear upshifting. He was not able to duplicate problem, naturally. My jet-engine mechanic brother told me to get a 2nd opinion and make sure I drive with the tech. I know it's NOT normal. Something feels out of balance, not a wheel or tire. It's in the tranny. More noticeable when turning l. or r. and accelerating at the same time. Again, only 2nd, and only when accelerating lightly. If I push it harder, no vibration. Diagnosis anyone?


----------



## Tanyarose (Dec 13, 2020)

getblended said:


> My car does it intermittently. It will go from 2nd to 4th. Sometimes I also have to wait a couple seconds for it to shift at all.



Mine is doing the same things! Been worried about it. Its a 2012


----------

